# o/u shotgun wanted



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

Im looking for an o/u 12 ga. shotgun does anybody have some good advise on what I should buy also Im buying used about 500-700$ any body have one or what or where I should buy one? :sniper:


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

No, but I have a hummingbird Wide One Hundred portable for sale :lol:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

DAKOTAKID How about a gun show? There is usually a good selection. You can make a deal with the seller. Buy it take it some where and shoot it. Pattern it . Shoot some different loads. You can do this in about 2 hrs. If you dont like it go right back to the show and get your money back. Most guys are willing to do this. Make the understanding clear in the begining. might consider. good luck


----------

